# forza horizon 2 xbx360



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

evening all, anyone have this yet for 360 as looking for other gamers out there in the detailing community and what with it having 1000 player car clubs i was thinking of creating a DW car club on there 

If your interested just let me know and i'll see what we can come up with.

:driver:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

am going to wait till I get my xbox one at xmas, played at my mate's yest and it's awesome. don't think you can have 1000 on 360 some thing's are not on that version.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

when you start the gameplay it runs you through it all and confirms you can have up to 1000 memebers in your car club :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Count me in 

Although I must admit I'm quite dissapointed with it so far


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

i have to say that its a good game but turn10 have F'ed 360 users over by not giving us certain parts of the XBX1 version such as the tuning aspect and added specialty paints such as snakeskin and carbon-fibre

overall its a fun game just lacks that added spice that the XBX1 game gets.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Turn 10 didn't make horizon 2
Playground Games made the Xbox One version and Sumo Digital made the 360 version


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I heard there is a difference in graphics between 360 and One?

I only have the 360 but love the idea of free play, like an updated TDU almost, I'm sorely tempted


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

count me in gamertag polac5397


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

WP-UK said:


> I heard there is a difference in graphics between 360 and One?


Yes, there is, as you'd expect from a last gen console vs a current gen!



















The 360 version also leaves out tuning options and some special paint options, too. I've got it on the One and I'm really enjoying it so far, and it seems to be lasting me for ages too as I don't get much time to play it. One of my latest cars:


----------

